# Oath Out



## oath2order (Feb 3, 2020)

IT'S FINALLY HAPPENED.

Got a new job that isn't at Target. Next week is my last week. I managed to get out *before* ODL and Easter set. Cosmetics is my last big one and we're doing it good <3

PTL isn't too broken up, thankfully. I bet the STL will try to get me to stay another week.


----------



## Anelmi (Feb 3, 2020)

Congrats and may the grass be greener on the other side!


----------



## Yetive (Feb 3, 2020)

Congratulations.


----------



## Noiinteam (Feb 3, 2020)

Happy trails to you!


----------



## BoxCutter (Feb 3, 2020)

CONGRATULATIONS AND ALL THE BEST IN YOUR NEW JOB!


----------



## TheCartGuy (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 3, 2020)

Way to go, oath!


----------



## SigningLady (Feb 3, 2020)

Congrats!

You're my favorite commiserating buddy; I feel like for the second time in less than six months, my work spouse is leaving me! But, seriously, good for you!


----------



## oath2order (Feb 3, 2020)

SigningLady said:


> Congrats!
> 
> You're my favorite commiserating buddy; I feel like for the second time in less than six months, my work spouse is leaving me! But, seriously, good for you!



I'm still gonna lurk in Signing thread. Always gonna be my home


----------



## SigningLady (Feb 3, 2020)

oath2order said:


> I'm still gonna lurk in Signing thread. Always gonna be my home



Good to know! Once a signing ninja, always a signing ninja. Those are skills you can take anywhere.


----------



## 16yearswasted (Feb 3, 2020)

CONGRATULATIONS, @oath2order!!👊🔥⚡🎂👋


----------



## Aredhel (Feb 3, 2020)

Congrats and best of luck at the new job.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 3, 2020)

Time to run screaming into the night....with JOY!!!!
Fair farin', Oath.


----------



## Guessed Service (Feb 3, 2020)

Congrats on finally escaping!


----------



## happygoth (Feb 3, 2020)

Congratulations! Can you give us a hint what type of work you will be doing?

And you gotta lurk all over bruh, you are a favorite poster, despite being a scary socialist, lol. 😁


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 3, 2020)

oath2order said:


> IT'S FINALLY HAPPENED.
> 
> Got a new job that isn't at Target. Next week is my last week. I managed to get out *before* ODL and Easter set. Cosmetics is my last big one and we're doing it good <3
> 
> PTL isn't too broken up, thankfully. I bet the STL will try to get me to stay another week.


You need to still go to target to keep the music thread alive 

congrats!


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Tarshitsucks (Feb 4, 2020)

Good for you and good luck. Time for you to tell Tarshit's bullshit to kiss your ass!!!!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 4, 2020)

The power of Oath from 2014. Spot's loss.


			https://www.thebreakroom.org/threads/cosmetics.9116/


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 14, 2020)

Good luck, oath!


----------



## oath2order (Mar 14, 2020)

Was told today that I look and apparently act visibly happier.


----------



## SigningLady (Mar 14, 2020)

oath2order said:


> Was told today that I look and apparently act visibly happier.



It's like there's no longer a....Target on your back! 🤣


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Mar 14, 2020)

Lol


----------

